# 3 spoke wheels



## JDMFAN (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm looking for a set of advan sa3r or ra3dt in skyline fitment ideally 17 or 18 in wheels.... Anyone have anything suitable?
Cheers!! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1B using Tapatalk


----------

